# AP and fiber CPU’s Please help!!



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

I put about 25 Green fiber CPU's in the AP, the pins came off right away. I left them in the AP over night and to day they just look oxidized. Dose the gold come off in the AP and do I need to drop the gold with some thing. Please help, I'm new and this is 1st batch of fiber CPU's I’ve done with AP. Steve your videos are great and I've gotten so far with them Great Job!!


Thank You Eddie
330-264-0501


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you can still see the pins and they are just coated with material you should be ok. Filter the solution and remove the cpus and then go thru the cleaning steps as outlined on the forum. Then dissolve and process the gold.


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

Some are still gold collard, but the others are gray.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wash and boil the material with HCL till you don't have any more color change in your solution.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 22, 2010)

It takes more than "overnight" to dissolve the copper/ kovar that the
gold is plated to on the legs using AP. I normally waited until the
gold foils from the legs started floating. The foils are floating because
the "insides" of the legs has been dissolved releasing the gold foils.

This processing and refining takes time. Learn to be patient with the
process and in time you will grow to appreciate the fruits of your efforts. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 22, 2010)

Good point Glorycloud. Just let pins sit in AP even few days. You will see only hollow gold foils floating around.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 22, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> Good point Glorycloud. Just let pins sit in AP even few days. You will see only hollow gold foils floating around.



Not always. 8)


----------

